# i found a way to make them stop barking!



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

what can i say, i have 4 furbabies that LOVE to bark 
as i am sure a lot of you experience, the problem is that when they really 'get into it' they hear NOTHING but their own barking.
so i shout at the top of my lungs (well, they are 4,) hit the wall, anything to catch their attention to me saying "stop" when they do it. they stop when they hear me, but up until then...
i even tried the jar with coins in it, but i had to shake is so hard it broke in my hand









then i saw this http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/Prod....cfm?Item=10602
it makes that ultrasonic sounds when you press on it.
when they start barking, i just press on it for a second and then i say "STOP" and they do!








that little press just directs they attention to me instantly!!
*tears of joy*
i have my voice back!!

it was only $25 and it just improved EVERYTHING
i just HAD to share!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG!!!! We will order one today. It will be interesting to see if it works on our almost deaf guy. Maybe it will work outside also. You mean....there may be hope for us?

Thank you, thank you, thank you Ladypup!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#00cccc">Thank you I'm going to order one also.







</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow, does it really work? I would be interested in one of those, Scooby is a barker and now he has taught Koko to bark at his own shadow. Thanks for posting the site, I am very interested in trying this out too


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I want to try this also..
Thanks for the post,
ANDREA~


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I just ordered one....
















The barking drives my husband crazy.....I just try to ignore it most of the time....but then I have to ignore his yelling too !!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> I just ordered one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure you are not decribing my home?









i got it this week and just handed it to hubby and said 'now you don't have to shout anymore!'


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow does it hurt their ears? I have a squirt bottle and just picking it up is threatening and they shut right up.







Also I only had to use the squirt bottle once and they remember.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> Wow does it hurt their ears? I have a squirt bottle and just picking it up is threatening and they shut right up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is designed for training so i doubt it is harmful, but in any case i just have to press it for one second. they don't like it that's for sure!
also, i use it when i am far away from them, if i am near them, a hand waive will get their attention.

i use the squirt bottle for training too, but when they run to the door to bark i cannot run after them with the bottle every time, although it would look funny


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I need one of those!!! Next paycheck for sure!
I'll take ANYTHING at this point. 

Gizmo drives me CRAZY. He doesn't listen. It's like he's in his own little world. I'm usually in my room with them and when Gizmo hears that door, all heck breaks lose!! (And Charlie just follows) But Charlie's bark is NOWHERE near as annoying as Gizmo's. And he just barks to follow, he nevers starts it and even when GIzmo isn't around, and Char's alone, he won't bark.





















I've tried patting his head to let him know it's okay, I've tried telling him firmly "NO", "NO BARK" and then at times putting him in his crate but I've given up all hope and now I'm tired of yelling at the top of my lungs!! LOL And it becomes a madhouse with the door ringing/knocking.. me yelling "NO" or "SHHHH!!" and Gizmo ignoring my request...barking away... all these noises at once!! I'm getting goosebumps just thinking of it!!!! Sometimes he won't hear the door the first ring/knock but me and my boyfriend do and we try to block it out and start singing really loud. LOL " LA LA LA LA LA LALALALALA" .... while someone else gets the door. 


Speaking of which, he's barking right now!!! And for what?? I didnt hear a thing!!!




























He's crazy.

I even sleep with my t.v on to block out any LITTLE noise. (knock, car door slamming, car alarm, crickets, etc.)


I can't wait. THANK YOU!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe I should get one of those because we're going on a trip in April and would hate to get kicked out of the hotel from these manics barking at every sound they hear.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> II even sleep with my t.v on to block out any LITTLE noise. (knock, car door slamming, car alarm, crickets, etc.)[/B]


LOL - so do I.....


















> I have a squirt bottle and just picking it up is threatening and they shut right up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I use the squirt bottle too - it worked..... until the pet parade - I had to squirt her so many times that day she started turning toward me and opening her mouth to get a drink....














it doesn't work any more!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325816
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Sorry for laffing but too funny, they soon learn to turn something to their own advantage that's for sure, my two think the squirt bottle is a game now too, it used to work wonders


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

We don't leave the t.v. on at night or when we leave because Sophie barks at every sound from the t.v... doorbells, phone ringing, knocking on the door, high voices... it can get really irritating.







Especially when she appears to be in a sound sleep and just jumps up running and barking.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

They make one that plugs into the wall so that you don't have to press a button for it to work. The wall one will also work then if you are not there. Lilly does not bark but when I was first crate training her she would bark alllllll night long and I was going to buy one but we ended up working it out and now she doesn't bark at all. 

Just thought I would let you know that there is one that plugs in to work while you are not there...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

We bought one of those silent whistles.... I guess it's similar to that gadget. I haven't really used it with the girls (it's actually my parents' and they bought it for their dogs who are non-stop, irritating barkers [a kelpie and a collie - need I say more?]), but they seem to have picked up some bad habits, especially Bella, in the barking department. I might give it a go - I actually forgot about it until you mentioned it! Thanks!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Where can you get the wall kind? My daughter has treid everything to stop her malt from barking while she is at work. The neighbors are complaining!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

> but I've given up all hope and now I'm tired of yelling at the top of my lungs!! LOL And it becomes a madhouse with the door ringing/knocking.. me yelling "NO" or "SHHHH!!" and Gizmo ignoring my request...barking away... all these noises at once!! I'm getting goosebumps just thinking of it!!!! Sometimes he won't hear the door the first ring/knock but me and my boyfriend do and we try to block it out and start singing really loud. LOL " LA LA LA LA LA LALALALALA" .... while someone else gets the door.[/B]


I hear you, I live with this routine daily in my house too, only I have 3 of them barking!!! It doesn't help that our front door is in a landing with a 24 foot high ceiling - it's like an echo chamber







I'm going deaf not to mention any poor person that enters our house. I will think I'm in heaven if it works for us. I can't imagine having someone at our door and having silence ... I'm ordering one right now.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325831
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Sorry, I laughed out loud too when I read this.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I just had to smile a little. Lol.

I dropped them off at the groomers last friday and I stayed home all day (No work). Whenever I'd hear someone at the door, I was waiting for them to bark... but of course, they weren't home. Ohhh what a peaceful day that was.









People ask me how I can possibly sleep with the T.V on with "all that noise it makes". *Sighs* If only they knew about the demon dogs (Or shall I say Gizmo). RAWR.























If a car alarm or door bell happens do go off/ring on the T.V, they do bark at that too but that doesn't happen often. 

Sophie, LOL... that reminds me of when Gizmo's laying down right above my head, on the pillow and barks right in my EAR at 7:00 in the morning. You can only imagine how bad I wanna knock him in the head but don't, of course. I wake up with the quickness... heart beating so fast from getting woken up that way. He's gonna give me a heart attack some day.










..must.. have... this... tool... now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey doesn't bark much, but when he does I just tell him no barking and he stops. I have no idea how he learned what that means. he makes some other weird noises though and he meows a lot too.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> They make one that plugs into the wall so that you don't have to press a button for it to work. The wall one will also work then if you are not there. Lilly does not bark but when I was first crate training her she would bark alllllll night long and I was going to buy one but we ended up working it out and now she doesn't bark at all.
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that there is one that plugs in to work while you are not there...[/B]


i have this one, but the problem was that it went off with every loud sound and it ruined the training



> I use the squirt bottle too - it worked..... until the pet parade - I had to squirt her so many times that day she started turning toward me and opening her mouth to get a drink....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i use it with the bitter apple spray
no chance they will ever like that...
and it takes a VERY short spray...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Think I could use it on my neighbors Golden Retreiver mix that is ALWAYS outside barking, especially late at nite!!!
















Afraid Zoe would get confused if she wasn't barking!! LOL







Maybe not such a good idea.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I am so pleased









Our Pet Agree ultra sonic trainer arrived today and not too soon for us, Koko was being so naughty this morning and would not stop barking. Needless to say I have tried it out and he has not uttered hardly a sound since, he yapped I zapped and he shot to the end of his pen and turned and I said no bark and the look on his face







mummy what is that thing? Now if he gets into something bad I just give the zapper a quick press and he gets right out of it and didn't go back again.
We have about been pulling our hair out with his mischief and yapping and now ever so quickly he is a different little boy, all I have to do now is call him and show him the zapper and he knows he is doing bad and stops, it's magic














I sure hope it works all the time because he was beginning to wear us out


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh... I thought you were going to say the Cesar Milan 2 finger
jab thing.



















Does it work on whining though? Leia is SUCH a whiner.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Oh... I thought you were going to say the Cesar Milan 2 finger
> jab thing.
> 
> 
> ...


Neither of our boys are whiners but I would say it works, I can't hear it but when I press the button they both sit up and put their ears back so they can hear it, but Cary the reaction from Koko was instant and if he is doing something he shouldn't be, I press the button and he runs from what he is doing immediately and if he is yapping he stops, but he hasn't yapped since for no reason, it's a miracle, nothing else worked at all, not even a squirt. We were tearing our hair out with his constant yapping and getting into bad things


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, Thanks for the link!!! I will definately have to buy one to give it a try.
Out of the 8 dogs in our house, only two really bark. Poptart (maltese) is the worst. He barks when someone is at the door but he won't stop barking when I tell him to be quiet. All the others stop right away when I tell them to be quiet but not Poptart. Poptart has one of those high pitched barks too, it gives me a headache everytime he barks. Hopefully this will stop his barking!!
Daisy (border collie mix) barks too and usually she stops barking but it takes her awhile. I noticed you can also use this for training. Daisy has a bad habit of jumping on people when the first come in the door and it would be great if this worked to stop that too!! Thanks for the link, I will definately give it a try!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been thinking about this....

several years ago I only had my Bichon and, yes, she barked at stuff - but I wouldn't say she was out of control. A neighbor gave me this little black box with a big red button on it. It was called a "Barker Breaker"
it has an audible sound. All I had to do is press the red button for a second and she not only stopped barking but she came to me. I kept telling her she didn't need to "come" - just stop the barking, but she still always came to me.

Fast forward, the Bichon is gone now (old age) and I now have three dogs - the problem is that I believe this sound hurts their ears. If one is barking like crazy - I have a hard time punishing all three









Does this new sonic box hurt their ears?


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I have tried everything going, ultra sonic, squirting with water(they liked that one for sure) pennies in a can. putting in a different room and the list goes on and on. Last month by accident I finally found the cure for my two. They were barking and I finally had it and slammed a empty box of rice crispy squares on the counter. Surprise!!! dead silence. They both looked at me and walked away from the door. So now all anyone has to do is say quiet or I get the box and they stop.







Who would have thought that something that I would normally put into the recycle box would cure the problem. It doesn't look that pretty on the counter but I don't care I just love the quiet. I don't mind a couple of barks when someone comes to the door but thankfully the insane non stop barking has stopped


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Does this new sonic box hurt their ears?[/B]


I don't think it hurts their ears, but it sure gets their attention. I think if it was painful they would run away but Koko comes to me when I press the button too, he stops what he is doing and immediately comes to me. I think if it did hurt Scooby would indicate it because he is the most sensitive of the two, and he just looks at me, no sign of annoyance from the sound


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought mine today! I just couldnt take it any longer! I cant wait to get it!!! Sounds like it really works!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I ordered one also. I am still waiting for it, I hope it comes on Monday!!
It shipped 1/28 so I am hoping for Monday









ANDREA~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I ordered one also. I am still waiting for it, I hope it comes on Monday!!
> It shipped 1/28 so I am hoping for Monday
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea we ordered ours last Sunday and it arrived on Friday so it only took 5 days from order date, so I hope yours arrives just as quickly


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=329850
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so too, thanks Janet








ANDREA~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=329853
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are in CA so it could take a little longer, ours came via UPS


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Those of you who have yours, how are they working out for you? Do you like them? Do they work!?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I have friends who use these, and they think they are great. One can just show hers to the dog, and they stop barking. 

WARNING: These things can be heard by some children. A friend's grandson wanted to try it with her dogs, and when he did, not knowing what it was suppose to do (didn't know about the sound), told his mom that it made his ears hurt. Also, if you have any friends who might want to joke around with it, make sure they don't put it that close to their ear. One such person, when playing around, put it to his ear, and the resulting feeling made him think he had burst his eardrum.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I have friends who use these, and they think they are great. One can just show hers to the dog, and they stop barking.
> 
> WARNING: These things can be heard by some children. A friend's grandson wanted to try it with her dogs, and when he did, not knowing what it was suppose to do (didn't know about the sound), told his mom that it made his ears hurt. Also, if you have any friends who might want to joke around with it, make sure they don't put it that close to their ear. One such person, when playing around, put it to his ear, and the resulting feeling made him think he had burst his eardrum.[/B]










I agree it should not be left around the house. 
Thanks for the reminder..
ANDREA~


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> Does it work on whining though? Leia is SUCH a whiner.[/B]


it should work for any type of behavior modification
just like spraying them etc, only you don't have to be in front of them








i wouldn't over-use it though... i use it only for the barking











> Oh... I thought you were going to say the Cesar Milan 2 finger
> jab thing.
> 
> 
> ...


by the way, i am not a big fan...


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

It arrived yesterday....and it works























Someone came to the front door and the dogs of course went crazy as always....barking...jumping at the gate...I told them to "stop barking".... showed them the device.... and then I hit the button....it was quiet....they both just looked at me.

Then about an hour later my husband came home....they started to bark to let me know that "the Man" was home.....I told them "good dogs"...and then "stop barking"....all I had to do was show them the device and they stopped....I didn't even need to press the button.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just thought of something (bare with me







)

What if it turns them off to barking completely?

I mean what if they just think they are going to hear the sound and they don't 

bark and then there is a stranger around the house and they don't warn you?

Im wondering about that??? Is anyone else











ANDREA~


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Andrea I would think it depends WHEN and for WHAT you are using it. Myself I would not use it to stop Alex barking when somebody is at the front door. Or if somebody is in the yard. I don't mind him barking if there is a reason for it. Believe me, if he barks in the middle of the night (and I don't hear another dog barking) I pay attention.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea I would think it depends WHEN and for WHAT you are using it. Myself I would not use it to stop Alex barking when somebody is at the front door. Or if somebody is in the yard. I don't mind him barking if there is a reason for it. Believe me, if he barks in the middle of the night (and I don't hear another dog barking) I pay attention.[/B]


 










Yes I got you . I only use it when I feel he should not be barking. 








now why didn't I think of that


















Thanks,

ANDREA~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=330692
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea, Koko still barks, but he stops when I use the Pet Agree, he knows that he has said enough when I use it, it doesn't stop them barking completely just when you want them to stop you use it.
It has been a Godsend to us cos Koko was getting that he yapped non stop now he only yaps a little when playing and when Scooby barks at a noise, but then when we zap they both stop


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

oh lord, now I know why you needed that thing--FOUR barking at once! Yikes! LOL!

Ollie isn't a barker--only when somebody is at the door he lets out a few woofs. And outside if he hears something unusual, but again, just a few woofs. And it's too cold to be out there too long.

I wonder if that thing would keep him from hopping in the dishwasher when I'm trying to load it?? LOL!! Oh that drives me nuts--it's really the only thing that he KEEPS doing, otherwise he's learning "no" pretty well. I have a spray bottle of water near the dishwasher and I've given him a squirt (I feel SO mean) but yet the next day he's at it again...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Holy Crapola~~ It really does work























I did it once and he looked at me like I was again from Planet Moron


















My middle son got really mad he thinks it's going to hurt him, I told him it doesn't

but I don't think he believes me







..

It really works, I am so happy ...



ANDREA~


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine came in yesterday and have only had to use it twice! I show it to Mia and she stops whatever she is doing and responds to my command!! Thanks so much for the site!!!!!!! Oh, and here is a little weird thing that I have discovered....The store where we have all purchased this lovely device is from back home! The store is about 30 mintues from where I am from and we used to go to this town to do all our shopping!!! How weird is that!!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Mine came in yesterday and have only had to use it twice! I show it to Mia and she stops whatever she is doing and responds to my command!! Thanks so much for the site!!!!!!! Oh, and here is a little weird thing that I have discovered....The store where we have all purchased this lovely device is from back home! The store is about 30 mintues from where I am from and we used to go to this town to do all our shopping!!! How weird is that!!!!!![/B]










Oh Great Krystal, I am so glad it worked for you!!
ANDREA~


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hi, I was just wondering if this device is stil working? When my boys get going they REALLY get going!! I would love to get this is it works.*

*Marie & the (barking) boys*


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> *Hi, I was just wondering if this device is stil working? When my boys get going they REALLY get going!! I would love to get this is it works.*
> 
> *Marie & the (barking) boys*[/B]


It's still working in our house.....one of the best investments I've made.


----------



## Punkin's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine came last Friday and the results are amazing....but it's all how you look at it! My Punkin' is a barker and she thinks barking is just a heck of a lot of fun. I also have a Keeshond that seems to think barking is just part of life. I was going nuts!

Friday, the gang was out in the backyard baking up a storm and I ran out and yelled 'No Bark' and gave it a shot! The Keeshond jumped in the air and twirled around and ran right through the dog door and into the house!

Punkin' just kept on barking and barking! I finally stood right on top of her and gave her a 'zap' and she just looked up at me as to say-'what'? Punkin' is 13 and partially blind and I was a bit hard of hearing. It does say in the manual that a dog loosing it's hearing may not hear it. She doesn't!

Well, I trudged on all afternoon Friday and part of Sat. using it on Punkin' - but the Keeshond kept hearing it and always ran into the house. He got to the point where he wouldn't go outside any more - even to go potty! I had to put him on a leash and walk him to go potty. Geez.....

I went to the store the next day and got one of those big ol' stinky knuckle bones and told the Kees he had to eat it outside. That helped him stop being nervous about being outside. 

Now when Punkin' is outside barking, I just yell 'No Bark' and the Kees just runs like heck inside. It solved his barking problem.

So, I'd say it works wonderful....but ya' gotta have a plan!

Barb and Punkin'


----------



## Punkin's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

I wanted to send the URL for Pet Agree to a friend and went onto the site and they have it marked "Sold Out". Guess all the maltese people cleaned out the product! LOL!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I wanted to send the URL for Pet Agree to a friend and went onto the site and they have it marked "Sold Out". Guess all the maltese people cleaned out the product! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sorry for laughing but I know a lot of us have bought them, I am sure they will get more in though. I am thinking there are a lot of much quieter households in the Maltese world though


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

For those of you who have this devise, would it work on Snowball's barking at every kid who rides their bike/scooter past our house? At his previous house, he was teased by boys on bikes and to this day he barks his head off at any kid riding their bike!







If I knew it would work I would buy this in a heart beat!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> For those of you who have this devise, would it work on Snowball's barking at every kid who rides their bike/scooter past our house? At his previous house, he was teased by boys on bikes and to this day he barks his head off at any kid riding their bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say a bad experience is going to be hard to erase from his memory, but I will say that Scooby was one bad barker at the doorbell, anyone in the house except us, and Koko was learning the same habit. We bought this device and it worked for both Scooby and Koko, but I find you must only use it for one specific behaviour ie- barking or they get used to it and learn to ignore it. We only use it for excessive barking and so far it has done the job for us


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339223
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, a bad experience will take time, but he just goes balistic!! The only time he barks in the house is when we are playing and when the girls get off the school bus - he can see them out the window! He also barks in the house when someone knocks on the door, which is good. I would still like to see if this works on his outside barking. (maybe it will also stop the always-outside black lab two doors down from barking!)

Thank you!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

I read all the recommendations on this post and decided to order one too.
Both of our malts bark, but Lacy is the annoyance barker - she barks at 
everything, and won't stop when we tell her to. I've used it twice so far, and
Maddie runs from the room, but Lacy just stands there and barks even more
at it, like she wants to attack it.







Hopefully, with consistent use, she will just
automatically stop barking when I point it at her, and give her the "quiet" command.

Have any of you experienced this problem? I was really hoping that this device
would do the trick.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, we're about to join in on this wonder-worker - but I just wanted to see if there was any more feedback on those with multiple malt households?

Harley will only bark if he feels its absolutely necessary - Dakota will bark because she likes the sound of her own voice - NOTHING I do to distract her will stop her - apart from offering her food - but she still barks with a mouthful! lol (brat)

So, how does it work if one is barking & the other isn't?

Also, does anyone have alternative websites to order from other than this one

these guys will ship internationally, but with a minimum order of $350!! yikes!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

> Ok, we're about to join in on this wonder-worker - but I just wanted to see if there was any more feedback on those with multiple malt households?
> 
> Harley will only bark if he feels its absolutely necessary - Dakota will bark because she likes the sound of her own voice - NOTHING I do to distract her will stop her - apart from offering her food - but she still barks with a mouthful! lol (brat)
> 
> ...


I just ordered mine from this website, they'll ship internationally:

www.thepetonline.com

The shipping cost via surface is not that bad but you have to wait from 4 to 6 weeks...


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I think they are sold at petedge also for the same price ($25) Mine came in less than 6 days.. I have found that it does work very well on adult dogs but the youngsters pay very little attention to it...


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

It works on my two girls, but my boy just ignores it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I got mine months ago and I don't even have to push the thing anymore. I just hold it up and he knows to stop. I only do it when he is barking for no good reason.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

We got ours a few days ago. I'm using it exclusively for when Josie is over-excited, like when people come in the door. I give her the command, "Settle" and if she doesn't settle down immediately, she gets zapped. It's actually starting to work. I can see her trying her hardest to calm herself down so she doens't get zapped. This is awesome!!!!

Josie says: I'm still wiggly, but I'm workin' on it!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I got ours about a week or so ago. The results have been wonderfully quiet








I only used the device once for Flossy, and now all she has to do is see the thing and she is instantly quiet. I first started using it, I showed her the blue remote, said "quiet no bark" and she kept on barking, so I hit the button, and walla...quiet. Now, like I said she hates the thing, and is such a peacful lil girl









Roy, on the other hand...it took a few times for him to get the fact that he was not going to win. He is like Flossy now, once he sees it, that's it, quiet









Now, if one is barking and the other is not, I just hold up the device and they both give me the look, but it quickly get quiet







I only show them the breaker when they are barking for no reason, or at people that are invited in, stangers on walk, or (the worst)







other doggies. I still have not tryed it at a place like PetSmart. Yet! I think I will try that this weekend









All in all I would say, honesty, I love this thing. The funny thing is after I used it on Flossy







I checked her hearing, made sure she was alright, and (as much as I don't wanna say this) I even told her that I was sorry







I think it hurt me more than it hurts them. I am so glad that I got this thing, and I'm sure the neighborhood thanks me too


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I ordered one last Friday. Miss Celie is driving me crazy with her barking. I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic! Thanks everyone - I will be ordering from PetEdge this week!









I hope I get the same results as everyone else!!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Yep - I ordered Snowball's yesterday, (along with a cute shirt), received an email this morning that it has been shipped! The neighborhood will hopefully thank me!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK, I am now the proud owner of the little blue box and an official member of the "blue button pusher club!"*

*I ordered mine from Petedge on Friday and got it on Tuesday. I have only had to use it twice and the results are stunning!! I make sure that before I used it the first time I showed it to them and said sternly, "NO BARK", because I want to associate that with the box. When they did not stop I pushed in for a mere second only once. *

*Pacino was on the loveseat and Ralphie was on the couch next to my husband. Ralphie jumped up and almost did a half twirl and Pacino jumped off the loveseat and looked at me like this







*

*He then went over to the loveseat and sniffed it like that is where the noise came from. The second time I used it was outside when Ralphie barked at a stranger walking by. But again, I always say "NO BARK' first so that I can associate it to when I want then to stop.*

*I don't think that it will stop them from barking at a noise or is someone is at the door as that is their nature to alert their owners of "trespassers", my reason for using it is that when I tell them "NO BARK" I am letting them know that their barking/warning is no longer needed. To bark at a noise is one thing but to continue after the fact is a no no.*

*All I have to do is pick it up and the barking stops, actually as soon as I say "NO BARK" they have stopped!! *

*I tried one a few months back that I got at Petsmart that was set off by the barking but it did not work, Pacino laughed at that one, this one is wonderful!*

*Marie & the "quiet" Boys*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How about with multiple dogs? I have a terrier mix that I swear just likes to hear herself bark when she's outside. She has "her" spot where she sits to survey all she commands and barks... non-stop forever. I think she's trying to put the fear of God in any creature that might dare even consider stepping on _her _ property. I'd love to have the box for her as she's not even considerate of the time of day OR NIGHT!

Now the question... the other three dogs might be in the house, calmly laying on the floor & do not deserve or need the punishment. Would they be zapped if I step outside and zap the barker? If the zapper is in one room (with the barking dog) and the other dogs are in another room, will they also get zapped? 

This box would be a god-send, but the lab I adopted must have been badly abused & I'd absolutely hate to have her zapped when she never does anything wrong (and that is the truth - best behaved dog I've EVER seen.)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The directions say to point it directly at the dog that is barking, but my other dog heard it too and reacted.

They were in the room together though. I would bet if the dog is in one room alone the others might not hear it to the extent he will. It's very effective as long as it's used properly.


----------



## kat141 (Feb 15, 2006)

We are getting ready to go on a camping trip...I was just wondering if everyone was still happy with this? I certainly will need one. Kathy


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> I wanted to send the URL for Pet Agree to a friend and went onto the site and they have it marked "Sold Out". Guess all the maltese people cleaned out the product! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







































i was thinking about this too after i posted the link, these poor guys probably did not understand what is going on with all these people ordering it on their site all of a sudden. hee hee, maybe i should have warnned them...












> *OK, I am now the proud owner of the little blue box and an official member of the "blue button pusher club!"*[/B]










































> Now the question... the other three dogs might be in the house, calmly laying on the floor & do not deserve or need the punishment. Would they be zapped if I step outside and zap the barker? If the zapper is in one room (with the barking dog) and the other dogs are in another room, will they also get zapped?[/B]


i don't think it is a 'punishment' for them. it is a strange noise that directs their attention to you. maybe a timid dog will find it too much of a foreign noise, but i doubt it hearts them in any way.



> I've used it twice so far, and
> Maddie runs from the room, but Lacy just stands there and barks even more
> at it, like she wants to attack it.
> 
> ...


Is Lacy younger?



> I have found that it does work very well on adult dogs but the youngsters pay very little attention to it...[/B]


this is so strange that you say that. i absolutely think that you are right
it really does work less on PinkMarrie (she is a year old) and i was wondering why. 
good news is, that it seems as she gets older she does respond to it more!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That is strange! It works great on Mia and she is 4 1/2 Months old!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i got mine today ...it's amazing...i brought it to work and the reception used it on dogs barking in the waiting room...one woman said nothing makes her chi stop and this did. she was highly impressed. she wrote down all the info and was on her way to order one lol. the only animal it didnt work on was a dalmation..wonder if that dog could hear







it was the first time i pulled up the the clinic and didnt have my dogs barking histerically. i love it!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG!!!! I had totally missed this thread until Jaimie pointed it out to me last week. I'm gonna order one right this minute. Jolie spends her day looking out of the window and barks at everything. When she starts, Sadie and Hope take up the charge. I'll let you know how it works for my three. It sounds like a kennel over here some of the time!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I got ours yesterday & wouldn't you know it, neither of mine barked for HOURS after I opened the package!! LOL

Well, I have only used it once so far, and it was directed at both of them - they were going totally NUTSO at the gate because a dog was walking past - most dogs are allowed to walk past our house, but this particular one, a little jack russell, is NOT allowed! All 3 dogs (mine on my side of the fence & the JR on the other) were totally going OFF - I pressed it once for about 2 seconds & said NO BARKING .... the result - they all totally ignored me & the device, didn't even look sideways at me!

I really do think that they were all just far too distracted - I intend to give it another go - in less trying circumstances! I haven't given up hope just yet!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Do you think this would work at drive thrus? Bella thinks if she barks we will get our food faster or something! The easy solution would be for me to give up fast food, but it would be so nice when we travel to be able to order food without Bella going non-stop nutso. Here are my concerns, if i'm the nutso one, please tell me:

Will she think she's never supposed to bark? I don't mind the barking 90% of the time, I just don't want her barking at drive thrus or at people that visit my house.


Is it harmful in any way? Hearing-wise? (forgive me if this has already been asked, I'm in a rush today and didn't read the whole thread)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hmmmm, well, I tried it again last night & they both ignored me again!!!







Didn't even LOOK my way, let alone take a scrap of notice









I call their name, point the device at them & push the button while saying NO BARKING ..... nothing, zip, zilch ... no reaction whatsoever .....

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jac, try saying no bark AFTER you push the button and let up on it. Push it down for a couple seconds.

If they pay no notice I would check the battery to see if it's connected properly or perhaps dead.

If no reaction after that I would go have the remote replaced. It could be defective. I read on the instructions not to touch the metal on the front end so it obviously is sensitive to damage.



I've had great success with it, although Cosy shook for two days after and clung to me as if her life depended on me. I will say when my daughter's maltese was here (she's 11 yrs old) she didn't seem to hear it as well. Maybe her hearing is impaired with age...although she hears the word COOKIE just fine. LOL! Toy learned quickly and Cosy as well. I have not had to even pick it up after the first few times and that was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

PetEdge is going to have to start giving discounts to people on SM







I bought mine quite a while ago and like several others, the second I pick up the blue box-he stops and goes on his merry way!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> the only animal it didnt work on was a dalmation..wonder if that dog could hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting... maybe it has to do with them hearing only in one ear?
maybe try to push the botton next to his other ear?








but really, this makes me want to know what this sound is!
(I should probably put Marj on the case LOL)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Jac, try saying no bark AFTER you push the button and let up on it. Push it down for a couple seconds.
> 
> If they pay no notice I would check the battery to see if it's connected properly or perhaps dead.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brit, the battery did cross my mind, but it says the little light will come on if it's working, and the light does come on ..... I will try the command after I press the button next time ..... I'm determined to make this work!! After shipping & exchange rates, this little sucker cost me nearly 60 bucks, so it's gonna work, I'm not giving up! LOL


----------



## cindyz911 (Apr 8, 2007)

*I know this is an older thread but I just read it and ordered mine .My Gizzy 1 1/2 year old llasa alpsa hates it and stops in his track 
, my baby Bear 5 month maltese doesnt respond as well but definetly hears it just have to use it twice to get my point across.I show it to them give them the no bark command.
This has been a god sent because Gizzy always started barking at 2:00 in the morning( I work till then) When I get home hubby goes to bed he will sit and stare at me and bark nothing makes him stop I walk him I play with him everything but when I am done he starts barking again well first time tonight he hasnt barked once








So I am saying thanks for posting this hopefully someone else will read this and buy it and have the same results I have had...Thanks again 
Cindy*


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> Sparkey doesn't bark much, but when he does I just tell him no barking and he stops. I have no idea how he learned what that means. he makes some other weird noises though and he meows a lot too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ...I sure did miss this place for the sweet laughs! My Bailey grumbles in definace too when I say "SUSH!"








...he walks around with low grumbles for a bit and I can't help but laugh!























Leslie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Jaimie, 

I guess since you ordered it you must not think it hurts them?? My husband is saying we shouldn't order it because he doesn't want to hurt their ears. Can you give me something to tell him?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Jaimie,
> 
> I guess since you ordered it you must not think it hurts them?? My husband is saying we shouldn't order it because he doesn't want to hurt their ears. Can you give me something to tell him?[/B]


 

i did research it on the vet forum to make sure there was nothing about it causing pain....and all i could find were recommendations on ultrasonic bark devices.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thanks, Jaimie. It looks like if it did hurt, they would yelp or something*


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG..........I have to try this..........I wonder if it would work on biting pant legs as well as barking?


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

> I guess since you ordered it you must not think it hurts them??[/B]


I'm worried about the same thing. If it doesn't hurt, why is it so effective?


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have tried these bark things before, but had no luck. I am willing to try a different one. Can anyone tell me what has worked for them, "the Bark Breaker or the Pet Agree"? I want to buy one of these but cannot decide. With my luck, I will buy the wrong one.


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325816
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That is soooo funny!!!


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> what can i say, i have 4 furbabies that LOVE to bark
> as i am sure a lot of you experience, the problem is that when they really 'get into it' they hear NOTHING but their own barking.
> so i shout at the top of my lungs (well, they are 4,) hit the wall, anything to catch their attention to me saying "stop" when they do it. they stop when they hear me, but up until then...
> i even tried the jar with coins in it, but i had to shake is so hard it broke in my hand
> ...


Check this one out I found it on Ebay
Ultrasonic Bark Control for Dogs

INDOOR Use Only

Let You And Your Neighbors Get Some Peace And Quit!

Helps Keep Your Dogs Quiet While You Are Away Or Trying To Sleep!

Table-top unit for indoor use, no collar needed.

Emits loud ultrasonic tone that only dogs can hear.

Activated by dog's bark or manually by the owner.

Takes 9 Volt battery (NOT INCLUDED).

Place unit 8 to 10 ft. from barking dog.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325816
> 
> 
> 
> ...










ok thats too funny








I have the same problem with Summer and Bella now
Summer NEVER barked ,started about 6 mos ago now it's anytime the the door opens, ( alrms buzzes )door bell rings,dog barks on tv,or someone walks up she goes NUTS







Summer's the worse and she use to be sooo good I'm going to try it out too. 
I liked to try it on Bella she goes out the back door and walks MAYBE 3 ft and pees and poos on the patio







drives me nuts..







( if she really has to go she might make it over the door mat







) 
will keep you posted


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325831
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My lab does that (a lot more pee) because although he IS a water dog. Refuses to get his paws wet in the moist grass. He is lazy too.


----------



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ladypup....thank you soooo much for starting this post! I bought the Pet Agree online last week, got it yesterday and it works great! Now when I say "Quiet", Bongo knows I mean "Quiet".


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Ladypup....thank you soooo much for starting this post! I bought the Pet Agree online last week, got it yesterday and it works great! Now when I say "Quiet", Bongo knows I mean "Quiet".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it work through sliding glass doors. My labs are so #@$%$#@ loud!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325725
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

We have this one and it does help the situation. Note that it is of fairly limited range... We use it in the front window as our 3 boys like to get up on the back of a sofa and bark at anything going on outside... The other thing which annoys me is that it is battery powered and I guess it gets a workout in my house, as i don't think the battery lasts more than 10 or 12 days....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=372992
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Hahaha Steve ~ It's getting a workout.







With the limited range, I would need, at least, thirty of them
















I'm going to order one, and check it out. I'll set it next to the bathroom door. It would sure be nice to pee in peace


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=375542
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We have this one and it does help the situation. Note that it is of fairly limited range... We use it in the front window as our 3 boys like to get up on the back of a sofa and bark at anything going on outside... The other thing which annoys me is that it is battery powered and I guess it gets a workout in my house, as i don't think the battery lasts more than 10 or 12 days....
[/B][/QUOTE]














Hahaha Steve ~ It's getting a workout.







With the limited range, I would need, at least, thirty of them
















I'm going to order one, and check it out. I'll set it next to the bathroom door. It would sure be nice to pee in peace














[/B][/QUOTE] 

PEE IN PEACE?? I've only got one and I haven't peed in peace in almost 6 years...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> PEE IN PEACE[/B]


 



This is way way way more info than I than I need....















Did I say this was too much info??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> PEE IN PEACE[/B]


 



This is way way way more info than I than I need....















Did I say this was too much info??








[/B][/QUOTE]

More hahahaha's ~ LOL

Now, come on, with Chance, do YOU pee in peace???


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=375565
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This is way way way more info than I than I need.... 







Did I say this was too much info?? 
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE] 



Speachless?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=375575
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE] 



Speachless?








[/B][/QUOTE]






























Good one, Steve. I have NOOOO idea what I did with that one









You are sooooooooo in for it, PAL


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325831
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















hi everyone its been a while.
anyway I bought the oh! I can't think of the name







the control that makes a high frequency noise and BOY does it work







Bella ran out the front door yesterday and we have a big front yard ( live on a private street) I called and she kept going down the yard went in to the kitchen grabbed the device and went out side with a treat and called her real calm like and I'll be darn if the little darling didn't come running back to me and I said, lets go in the house walked to the front door and in she went




























v 
I first started in the house telling them (outside) I just had to use it 2x's and they both are at the door when I say let's go outside to potty ..Summer didn't like it at all But she's the first at the door when I say outside 
Now if I could get Bella potty trained with it I would be in heaven


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=375484
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Just open your door a little bit and hit the botton once it works for us I swear 
Both of the little ones would ( if they got the chance) dart out the door ( thank goodness we have a big yard and live on a private street) the kids or I would dash after them and the GAME was on It only took 1 time out front with this thing and I take them both out with me now and they stay right my us if they wonder a little to far down the yard I call come and here the come





















I am telling you this is so great I love it 
I just hope its not hurting their ears







I really don't use it that much any more they get the messages..


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> I use the squirt bottle too - it worked..... until the pet parade - I had to squirt her so many times that day she started turning toward me and opening her mouth to get a drink....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL














Fendi's starting to get that way too.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I LOVE this board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gracie has the BIGGEST mouth and drives me bonkers. She also gets Cooper going and then the two of them play off of each other







....thankfully Brody isn't a barker...and I want to keep it that way. I know barking can be a learned behavoir, so I'm ordering one right now.

I like to sit outside and read on the deck...of course my babies are with me, but everytime someone walks through the trail or they hear another dog off in the distance, they start and I'm sure it drives my neighbors crazy....I hope this works for us!!!

Thanks for posting!!!!!!


----------



## blueannie (May 6, 2007)

> Sparkey doesn't bark much, but when he does I just tell him no barking and he stops. I have no idea how he learned what that means. he makes some other weird noises though and he meows a lot too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad someone else's dog meows! At first I thought my cat was hurt or something, but it was Myla.









I got this device a while back when I first read about it. I agree - it works great! I think I need a couple more for different rooms.


----------

